# 'Klein Venedig' - Giethoorn



## Benhurr (5. März 2015)

ich bin im mai mit ein paar kumpels vor ort in 'klein venedig' aka giethoorn.
zu unserem zeitpunkt ist dort noch schonzeit, also wer hat dort schon auf firedfische geangelt und kann mir evtl einige tipps dazu geben?


DANKE UND GRUß


----------



## Benhurr (11. März 2015)

*AW: 'Klein Venedig' - Giethoorn*

niemand?


----------



## Ulwert (11. März 2015)

*AW: 'Klein Venedig' - Giethoorn*

Giethoorn besteht fast nur aus Wasser, kleine Grachten breite Kanäle.Einfach ein bißchen umsehen,ist genug von allem da.


----------

